
China’s Tech Giants Have a Second Job: Helping Beijing Spy on Its People - thisisit
https://www.wsj.com/articles/chinas-tech-giants-have-a-second-job-helping-the-government-see-everything-1512056284
======
dekhn
AT&T used to help the US with this, too. See 'The Idea Factory' for details on
the 'Secret Schedules' the head of AT&T and AT&T research had so they could go
explain their tech and make it easy to tap by Washington.

------
eighthnate
That's all tech giants in pretty much all countries. And not just their own
people, they spy on foreigners too.

There's a reason why russia and china kick out foreign tech companies from
time to time. There's a reason why EU demands access to source code/hardware
specs/etc from foreign tech companies.

It's why all major nations ( US, China, Russia, etc ) are working towards
creating and manufacturing a wholy native tech stack for their sensitive
government and corporate institutions.

